# Spotify not available in MY car. I leave the AUX cable at home.



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Am I the only one who does this? I leave my AUX cable at home.

1. My car radio has Bluetooth and that is how my phone connects to it. For God only knows what reason, Uber app and Spotify will only work through AUX cord wich is a PITA. By now we all know the problem of playing music from your own phone to the radio and how Uber thinks they should be able to hijack this for their Spotify investors. This is my way of protecting this: Until Uber puts Bluetooth connectivity into the driver app, Spotify is simply not available in my car. Out of almost 400 rides I've given, I've only had 1 person actually use the Spotify feature...and I didn't have the AUX cord so it only played through my phones speaker. Pax turned it off when he realized that. The reality is that 99.7% of Uber riders couldn't care less about using Spotify on their ride anyway.

2. When I used to have the AUX cord, the pax would sometimes ask for it and plug their phone into it. I don't have an issue with that, but then they would want me to turn up the radio really loud. Uber says we can decline to do that, but you know that's an automatic 1 star rating if you don't.

To play my music, I have an old iPod 4 which I plug into the radios USB while my iPhone 6+ with the Uber driver app is connected by Bluetooth.

I gave a ride to a group of girls a few weeks ago and one of them said a friend of hers always carries an AUX cable with her so that she'll have it to use when she takes Uber. Which got me thinking; I'm not the only driver who leaves the AUX cord at home. What about you other drivers? Do you leave it at home too?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> Am I the only one who does this? I leave my AUX cable at home.
> 
> 1. My car radio has Bluetooth and that is how my phone connects to it. For God only knows what reason, Uber app and Spotify will only work through AUX cord wich is a PITA. By now we all know the problem of playing music from your own phone to the radio and how Uber thinks they should be able to hijack this for their Spotify investors. This is my way of protecting this: Until Uber puts Bluetooth connectivity into the driver app, Spotify is simply not available in my car. Out of almost 400 rides I've given, I've only had 1 person actually use the Spotify feature...and I didn't have the AUX cord so it only played through my phones speaker. Pax turned it off when he realized that. 99.7% of Uber riders couldn't care less about using Spotify on their ride anyway.
> 
> ...


I stopped plugging in my Aux cord to the phone. It was a pain in the ass every time to keep hooking it up for another dangling cord. 99% of all people who show Spotify enabled I ask and they say they don't have a premium account. So it's no longer a problem.

I keep the Aux cord in my glove box still for the longer rides where I offer the pax they can listen to their own music. Used it on a ride from Danforth all the way to Brampton. 45 min drive there the two girls had their music playing. It was a bit loud but not obnoxious. She even asked me if I was ok if some of her music had swearing in it. Thought it was nice for her to ask.

So in the end I try and offer something but I don't care to enable it.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I stopped plugging in my Aux cord to the phone. It was a pain in the ass every time to keep hooking it up for another dangling cord. 99% of all people who show Spotify enabled I ask and they say they don't have a premium account. So it's no longer a problem.
> 
> I keep the Aux cord in my glove box still for the longer rides where I offer the pax they can listen to their own music. Used it on a ride from Danforth all the way to Brampton. 45 min drive there the two girls had their music playing. It was a bit loud but not obnoxious. She even asked me if I was ok if some of her music had swearing in it. Thought it was nice for her to ask.
> 
> So in the end I try and offer something but I don't care to enable it.


As a consolation, I will ask them if there is any radio station they like and tune it to that.

I don't have a problem with the Spotify feature in of itself. It's the fact that it only works through the AUX and it messes up my own music playing even when pax aren't going to use it.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

The whole music thing is ******ed. I mean you're with another person you never met who is responsible for your safety. Are you that pathetic that you can't find something to talk about? If music comes up in the conversation and it turns out you like the same shit, then you can play it. Otherwise music requests are plain rude to the driver and I will knock a star off for dehumanizing me like that.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My music stays on, I made the mistake of letting one person change the music...to rap, I about opened the door and kicked him out while moving. My music stays on, I don't care if they down rate me.

I had a guy get in my car and john mayer was on he asked if it was him and I told him yes. I also told him I like to play chill music as it keeps the pax calmer, he didn't mind he loved the music that played. Rap and rock cause aggression, and that shit doesn't belong on the car with me with people I don't know.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

limepro said:


> My music stays on, I made the mistake of letting one person change the music...to rap, I about opened the door and kicked him out while moving. My music stays on, I don't care if they down rate me.
> 
> I had a guy get in my car and john mayer was on he asked if it was him and I told him yes. I also told him I like to play chill music as it keeps the pax calmer, he didn't mind he loved the music that played. Rap and rock cause aggression, and that shit doesn't belong on the car with me with people I don't know.


I typically drive overnight and I play Classic Soul and R&B from the 70's and 80's (that's the music I grow up on). Makes for a very calm atmosphere.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Guys: don't forget to vote on my survey at the top of this thread.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You don't have an option for I don't have an aux cord nor will one be plugged into my radio, especially since it isn't visible in the center console.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

limepro said:


> You don't have an option for I don't have an aux cord nor will one be plugged into my radio, especially since it isn't visible in the center console.


I tried to edit it but once the questions are set I can't change them.

I would say leaving it at home is the same as not having one.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I did vote that I leave it at hone I was just messing with you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I keep an aux cord in my glove compartment

I use the Android driver app and get dinged off the break because it doesnt offer Spotify still yet


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

+1 this is my situation. I have brought it out a couple times but after a couple bad music choices by pax (rap with every other word starting with "n") I keep it hidden now.



limepro said:


> You don't have an option for I don't have an aux cord nor will one be plugged into my radio, especially since it isn't visible in the center console.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Only had one Spotify request after 300+ rides. Turns out he worked for Spotify and was visiting from NY.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Not an option on Android. Problem solved.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> You don't have an option for I don't have an aux cord nor will one be plugged into my radio, especially since it isn't visible in the center console.


Or for "what's an aux cord?"

Plan to use this if anyone asks. I have satellite radio. If they don't like that too bad.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have an AUX cord, but I have not and will not enable the Spotify option. If they want to play something from their phone they can use the cable. I can't remember the last time anyone asked about Spotify.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have an AUX cord, but I have not and will not enable the Spotify option. If they want to play something from their phone they can use the cable. I can't remember the last time anyone asked about Spotify.


Got this $20 Bluetooth thing (MPOW brand) on Amazon. Plug in that matchbox size thing and drop the little bastard with the aux where nobody can see it. It's the ultimate way to defeat the music scenarios. My tunes, *****es. You don't like it? Then you must be the puny minority of riders who gimme less than five stars. 
*So don't ferget yer ****in shine box *


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

I use Android phone so I am not able to offer spotify however my car excepts bluetooth connection and I have allowed pax to connect to my car for music.


----------

